
“A fairly complex riddle”: Write Medium headlines that 'click' with readers - dreamandexecute
https://medium.com/@dreamandexec/a-fairly-complex-riddle-here-s-9-tips-to-write-medium-headlines-that-will-click-with-your-readers-137310d4ec27#.e0zc471hd
======
DrScump
I hadn't dared to speculate that it was possible to make Medium more
clickbaity.

